# need immediate help in buying 32 inch 3d tv  please



## gunnergyan123 (Mar 5, 2013)

i need a 32 inch 3d led tv which compatible to my pc and delivers grt quality pictures and video quality including maximum 3d effects .. on value based 

from these models -samsung UA32EH6030RLXL 
                           - samsung UA32ES6200RLXL 
                           - Sony kdl- 32hx750
                           - lg 32LM6410  
                           - lg 32LM6400 
                           - lg 32LM6200  
please help which one is better pls tell me... am really confused ..


----------



## sumit_anand (Mar 6, 2013)

All the models listed by you are good ones and each one of them have their unique USPs. like samsung tv has good smart interface and sony have good picture quality. The lm6410 and lm6400 are pretty much the same tv the only difference being in the Wi Fi connectivity. the lg models excel in using passive 3D tech that delivers best 3D picture quality as compared to other brands. On the other hand I would also suggest you to increase your tv size a bit as a 32" TV may not be appropriate to enjoy the full benefits of a 3D TV...Go for atleast 42"..


----------



## Minion (Mar 6, 2013)

I would go with LG 32LM6410.


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Mar 8, 2013)

can i use lg 32lm6410 and sony kdl- 32hx750 as primary pc monitor ?????


----------



## baiju (Mar 8, 2013)

If budget permits, go for 40" or more screen size while looking for a 3DTVs. I have 40" 3D TV and everything looks like miniature versions in 3D. You need bigger screen to enjoy 3D. TV can be used as PC monitor, but the bigger size can be problematic when using word apps at close distance.


----------



## Minion (Mar 9, 2013)

Both are full HD so no problem in using them as monitor.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't consider EH6030, LM6200 and LM6400.
Now picture quality wise HX750 is pretty good, but all over I would prefer Samsung ES6200 as sony TVs don't pic all the video formats from a USB.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Mar 12, 2013)

Video format is not any problem at all. Simply you can use conversion software to convert videos. I think Lg 32 lm6400 or 6410 is cheaper than Sony's HX750.


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Mar 12, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Don't consider EH6030, LM6200 and LM6400.
> Now picture quality wise HX750 is pretty good, but all over I would prefer Samsung ES6200 as sony TVs don't pic all the video formats from a USB.



may i know why you have listed these three models not be considered? I don't think the LM Series from LG have any issues either in terms of picrure quality or in supporting the  specific video formats...I may agree on the part that Sony has good pq but the issue of not supporting every video format may be a issue witht them.I think the OP himself is interested in getting the LM6410 or Sony HX750.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 13, 2013)

The LG 6410 model is better than 6200 and 6400 so I asked to avoid the two.Did I said anything wrong in this.


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Mar 15, 2013)

No, you didn't say aything wrong..The LM6410 is better than Lm6200 and lm6400 as well, though the only difference between lm6410 and lm6400 is inbuilt Wi Fi in the former so I don't think it's gonna have any effect on the picture quality of the tv. Apart from that, lm6400 and lm6410 are pretty much the same models.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Mar 15, 2013)

gunnergyan123 said:


> i need a 32 inch 3d led tv which compatible to my pc and delivers grt quality pictures and video quality including maximum 3d effects .. on value based
> 
> from these models -samsung UA32EH6030RLXL
> - samsung UA32ES6200RLXL
> ...



I'll only comment on the LG models.

I would say that it's a toss up between the 32LM6200 and the 32LM6410 depending on your budget.  The 32LM6200 will definitely be cheaper, so if budget is an issue at all, definitely go for this model.  However, I would say that the 32LM6410 has more value.  It has all the features you will possibly need, and it has LG's signature Cinema Screen design!  Whichever one you choose, however, both models can be connected to your PC with no problems at all as long as your computer has an HDMI out.  The LG TVs do not have VGA or DVI inputs.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Mar 17, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> The LG TVs do not have VGA or DVI inputs.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Is it just specific for some model because as per my knowledge the LW series from LG do have the VGA Ports....Correct me IF I am Wrong.


----------



## gunnergyan123 (Mar 18, 2013)

I dont need any vga or dvi connector on tv i do have HDMI and its better...

All i want is that it should support to my pc and deliver good performance and picture quality with good response time.....

so that i can do everything on my pc including watching full hd movies , gaming  and office works ... thats it ..

tell me which one is better ...


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Mar 20, 2013)

I think the models suggested by Sherlock are worth the price and you can have a look at them. Personally I feel that LM6410 would be the best option for you because of the inbuilt Wi Fi in it...I don't think you will feel any lag issues while playing gmaes just because of the high refresh rate in it...BTW the you can also have a look at the EH series from Samsung.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Mar 20, 2013)

gunnergyan123 said:


> I dont need any vga or dvi connector on tv i do have HDMI and its better...
> 
> All i want is that it should support to my pc and deliver good performance and picture quality with good response time.....
> 
> ...




What aroraanant has mentioned is true. The trade off for the superb PQ on the HX750 is well, the format supports and connectivity options that leave a lot to be desired. And honestly, you can play around with PQ settings yourself to get visuals best suited to your eyes as it's not that big a deal for an entry level 32 inch screen. Just pick one between LM6410 and ES6200..


----------



## Ankit Omar (Mar 21, 2013)

gunnergyan123 said:


> I dont need any vga or dvi connector on tv i do have HDMI and its better...
> 
> All i want is that it should support to my pc and deliver good performance and picture quality with good response time.....
> 
> ...



To be very general I would suggest you LG LM6410, this model has got inbuilt WI-Fi which would be definitely helpful if you are looking ahead to use this TV as a computer monitor too. Furthermore, if I talk about LM6200 then of course LM6400 or LM6410 have an edge over LM6200. As far as Sony models are concerned then firstly they must be a bit expensive or secondly HX750 doesn’t have smart sharing features such as Intel wireless display (Wi-Di) which LG LM series models have. I’d recommend you if you’ll use this as a dual display do consider such features and options before buying. 
Lastly not to forget LG models are using passive 3d technology, whereas Sony is using active which is not commendable enough.


----------

